# Power Line Clearance



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a requirement for power line clearance from the ground. I have a power pole in the corner of my backyard which feeds several houses. One of the houses is in the opposite corner. The line cuts through my backyard and at one point can't be 8' from the ground. Who is responsible for this and can/will DTE fix this problem? I don't understand why power doesn't go from the pole in his front yard to his house, makes no sense to me at all. I couldn't find anything on their website and currently have an email into them. Thanks for any imput.


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

Frozenfish said:


> Does anyone know if there is a requirement for power line clearance from the ground. I have a power pole in the corner of my backyard which feeds several houses. One of the houses is in the opposite corner. The line cuts through my backyard and at one point can't be 8' from the ground. Who is responsible for this and can/will DTE fix this problem? I don't understand why power doesn't go from the pole in his front yard to his house, makes no sense to me at all. I couldn't find anything on their website and currently have an email into them. Thanks for any imput.


 
10 ft. clearance. Dte owns up to the meter if im not mistaken


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

TwodogsNate said:


> 10 ft. clearance. Dte owns up to the meter if im not mistaken


If I found the correct location in the NEC here's what it is. Since the drop is likely 240, number (2) should apply. 

NEC 230:
(B) Clearances. Overhead conductor spans for system not over 600V must maintain the following clearances: Figure 230-11 230-24B.cdr

(1) 10 ft at the electric service entrance to buildings, at the lowest point of the drip loop of the building electric entrance, above finished grade, sidewalks, or platform or projection from which they might be accessible to pedestrians, where the voltage is not in excess of 150V to ground.
(2) 12 ft above residential property and driveways, and those commercial areas not subject to truck traffic, where the voltage does not exceed 300V to ground.
(3) 15 ft above those areas listed in the 12 ft classification, where the voltage exceeds 300V to ground.
(4) 18 ft over public streets, alleys, roads, parking areas subject to truck traffic, driveways on other than residential property, and other areas traversed by vehicles such as cultivated, grazing, forest, and orchard. Department of Transportation (DOT) type right of ways in rural areas are many times used by slow-moving and tall farming machinery to avoid impeding traffic flow.


If they don't seem very interested in coming out and raising it, tell them you'll go ahead and use your aluminum ladder to climb the pole and do it yourself. Say something crazy like you'll wear some latex gloves you got from the doctors office and that should be able to protect you from the electricity. They'll try to talk you out of it but keep saying that you'll take care of it and not to worry about you getting electrocuted. After saying that three or four times, give in and let them come out and fix it. *Obviously you don't actually follow through on the threat* but they will be out there in no time flat.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

ih772 said:


> If they don't seem very interested in coming out and raising it, tell them you'll go ahead and use your aluminum ladder to climb the pole and do it yourself. Say something crazy like you'll wear some latex gloves you got from the doctors office and that should be able to protect you from the electricity. They'll try to talk you out of it but keep saying that you'll take care of it and not to worry about you getting electrocuted. After saying that three or four times, give in and let them come out and fix it. *Obviously you don't actually follow through on the threat* but they will be out there in no time flat.


Worked for me with the cable company, except i told them i was going to hook it onto my truck and drive down the road. Although theirs was laying in my yard and blocking half the road for a month.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

ih772 said:


> If they don't seem very interested in coming out and raising it, tell them you'll go ahead and use your aluminum ladder to climb the pole and do it yourself. Say something crazy like you'll wear some latex gloves you got from the doctors office and that should be able to protect you from the electricity. They'll try to talk you out of it but keep saying that you'll take care of it and not to worry about you getting electrocuted. After saying that three or four times, give in and let them come out and fix it. *Obviously you don't actually follow through on the threat* but they will be out there in no time flat.


Damn, I can't stop laughing!!:lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The_Don said:


> Worked for me with the cable company, except i told them i was going to hook it onto my truck and drive down the road. Although theirs was laying in my yard and blocking half the road for a month.




Or you could be driving a semi pulling a 53ft reefer and get lost in Salem Ma. down by the water......one way streets with really lowwww hanging cable and phone lines........6 blocks to get out of that mess and popping cables every 30 ft. or so........:lol: I can't ever go back to that town....:evil:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> Or you could be driving a semi pulling a 53ft reefer and get lost in Salem Ma. down by the water......one way streets with really lowwww hanging cable and phone lines........6 blocks to get out of that mess and popping cables every 30 ft. or so........:lol: I can't ever go back to that town....:evil:


So they banned you for life Dan? :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

ih772 said:


> So they banned you for life Dan? :lol:



Think they still have pics of the truck I was driving posted on the power poles around town..........I know I ain't been back......it was ugly and funny at the same time..:evil:


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I have Consumers Energy and the line from the central pole to my house was sagging. I called them and told them about it. They came out and raised it back up.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

ih772 said:


> If they don't seem very interested in coming out and raising it, tell them you'll go ahead and use your aluminum ladder to climb the pole and do it yourself. Say something crazy like you'll wear some latex gloves you got from the doctors office and that should be able to protect you from the electricity. They'll try to talk you out of it but keep saying that you'll take care of it and not to worry about you getting electrocuted. After saying that three or four times, give in and let them come out and fix it. *Obviously you don't actually follow through on the threat* but they will be out there in no time flat.


I kind of did that in my email to them. Told them I could be carrying a ladder in my backyard which could hit the wires. Here is the email I just got back from DTE:

Thank you for your inquiry.

We apologize for any inconvenience you have experienced in this matter. We have issued a request to inspect the low hanging wire in your back yard.

Your order will go to our Dispatch Center and the appropriate DTE resource will be dispatched for analysis and/or repairs.

Safety Precautions, if you think this is a hazard.

* Keep everyone, including pets, away from the hazard.


----------

